# Marengo Swamp Ride 2011



## tacoma_2002

Anyone going to the Suicide ride?

Definately one of the most challenging rides you'll EVER experience.

MARENGO "SUICIDE" SWAMP RIDE


----------



## joemel

I went a few years ago and would love to go back and you rite I aint ever rode anywhere that bad


----------



## Polaris425

I havent been in years but, I will most likely make a small donation from MIMB as I have the last few years, to show our support for what they are doing.


----------



## bruterider27

I will be there


----------



## bigblackbrute

im ther for sure if im hme and the bikes r running


----------



## gpinjason

a guy I know always goes every year... his name is novass on here... I'm sure he will be going again...

I don't know if I will be able to make it


----------



## jsmith

we have a group that goes with us every year we all will be going we stay in monroe at the hotel in the mall parking lot (since we dont have camper) its safe place nobody has messed with our bikes for past 3 years... it is a fun but challenging ride... but do prepare for everything to go wrong cause there is plenty of bikes ya pass broke down throughout the ride! im buyin an extra gorilla axle just in case!


----------



## poporunner50

When is it?


----------



## HeadC1

Its usually the first weekend in June. I haven't been in a couple of years but we may try to make it back this year. If its been raining and everything is wet, bring extra gas on the ride with you, lol. If its dry it aint bad. I've been both ways, almost went through a tank of gas on a foreman, and didn't burn half a tank on a brute.


----------



## countryboy61283

A group of us are goin, anyone want to meet up down there


----------



## rntbuck

countryboy61283 said:


> A group of us are goin, anyone want to meet up down there


were goin...be a bunch of folks from arky headin that way


----------



## greenkitty7

is there really no alcohol on the ride? or is it like every other park that says "no alcohol"


----------



## gpinjason

I think it really is no alcohol... it's a charity ride I think...


----------



## countryboy61283

Everything I read is no alcohol, heard there very strict down there, Louis, y'all goin the night before or what


----------



## greenkitty7

ah ok. i mean i wont make it anyway, too far for me, but i was jw. on the site it said strictly enforced.


----------



## 2domn8

Ill be making the trip the night before, my dad lives in monroe and I have a friend that lives in columbia. Anyone from arkansas want to meet up PM me


----------



## rntbuck

countryboy61283 said:


> Everything I read is no alcohol, heard there very strict down there, Louis, y'all goin the night before or what


yea, we'll go down the night before, but havent really ironed anything out yet as far as where were staying and what not. several of my buddies went last year and camped and said it was a blast. supposedly the party is the night before. seeing how its a one day deal and coming home, i really dont mind the no drinking on this ride. i need a change anyhow....that can be my one ride of the year i dont have to tote around a cooler full of coldies....


----------



## novass

ill be thare no alchol at the ride dont know if im takin the big camper or my pop up ill be at cat island grocery hope fully june 1st or june 2nd hopefully jpinjason will be going. ill keep in touch with ya . good cause fun ride.


----------



## countryboy61283

rntbuck said:


> yea, we'll go down the night before, but havent really ironed anything out yet as far as where were staying and what not. several of my buddies went last year and camped and said it was a blast. supposedly the party is the night before. seeing how its a one day deal and coming home, i really dont mind the no drinking on this ride. i need a change anyhow....that can be my one ride of the year i dont have to tote around a cooler full of coldies....


Yeah that's how it is for me, I got to take off work, Proly leave night before


----------



## countryboy61283

2domn8 said:


> Ill be making the trip the night before, my dad lives in monroe and I have a friend that lives in columbia. Anyone from arkansas want to meet up PM me


We can meet up if ya want, I'm sure ill meet sooner though lol


----------



## novass

with the gas prices im going to pull my pop up ill be at cat island grocery i cant remember my camping spot# but its a great place to camp


----------



## Reaper Crew

For all you that are coming the night before come look the Reaper Crew up. We will once again have a band back on lawrence rd. This is the Gravel road that you enter the ride on, last camp ground ...... I will also have an update on the condition off the ride the week before when we preride trails


----------



## jctgumby

Well I ended up transferring rigs and am going to a 28 day / 28 day schedule so I actually should be home for Marengo this year...I will be there


----------



## brute w/hemi

Anybody have a number to call to get a camping site?


----------



## Polaris425

Unless things have changed it's first come first serve. There is a campground nearby I think but I have no clue as to it's info.


----------



## novass

cat island grocery is wher i camp 318-649-7884 right down the road from start of ride


----------



## DjScrimm

I know AT LEAST 3 of us will be there, because I just bought 3 tickets. Expect to be seeing you again Tacoma.


----------



## bigblackbrute

still debating on weather im gona go or nt


----------



## subforeman

i will be there as always! this is my favorite ride of the year! cant wait!!! i guess im lucky- we got a camp house on the lake about 2 miles from the ride lol


----------



## Reaper Crew

Hello, I just wanted to let everyone know that we went into the Swamp today 5/22/11 and there is NO backwater. The ride is looking good with Muddy & Dry conditions..its gonna be a good ride this year check out some pictures at 
http://www.wishicould.org/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=32 

Also, anyone that is going to be there, on Friday June 3rd come down and see *Frankie Beeze Band Live *located on Lawrence Rd. 
Look for the big banner and flatbed tailer. bring your ice chest and lawn chair.... check the link out below more info . 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/event.php?eid=186248048089447


----------



## Reaper Crew

Cat Island also has some spots avail as of 5/22 call Bo Dale , and if you are self contained there is always the FREE campground on the Reserve just as you enter the ride.


----------



## novass

sold my brute but still going to camp


----------

